# Perfect mashed potatoes



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm looking for the perfect mashed potato.  Russets are fluffy, but can be coarse in texture.  White & red rose spuds can be waxy/heavy.   are great, but lack that earthy russet flavor.

I'm thinking that potato varieties might be mashed together to balance the texture and flavors.

ha anyone done this and come up with the perfect mashed potato?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## SharonT (Nov 28, 2012)

I like Yukon Gold potatoes for mashing.   Mixing those with Russets... good idea!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 28, 2012)

I think you are on to something, mixing the two. i have always used russets, don't over cook the. I put  garlic cloves and onions in with them and then put them through a ricer. Perfect for us, at least.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 28, 2012)

Not sure about "perect" potato, (sorry could not help myself), but I do make perfect mashed potato.

I like Yukon Gold, but will use any white potato, my second choice is baking potato from COSTCO, but not from Sam’s. First and the most important rule of thumb when boiling potato put as little water as possible. The water should barely cover the potatoes, not even completely. Potato hates water. Peel the potatoes, for G-ds sake do not make mashed potato with skin on, brrrrr, dice or quarter it, you do not want too big of a chunk, you want potato to cook fast and evenly, the longer potato is in the water the harder it will be. Put potatoes into cold water add salt, to taste, I usually make 4 quart pot of mashed potatoes, we love leftovers, for that much potatoes I add 1 small to a medium onion, leave the tale and the bottom intact so you can discard at the end, 7-10 cloves garlic and 1 tea spoon full with beef soup mix or if I have stock or soup either beef or chicken I add that, but then you should add less water. 
Boil potato till soft, drain and save the water from potato, discard onion and garlic. Add I stick of margarine (or butter) to the pot cover it and shake it really well so all the potato gets covered with it. I use hand mixer, recommend everybody do the same, unless you like lumps (another brrrrr) in your potatoes. Whip the potato and then gradually add the reserved water to get perfect consistency, you’ll have to figure out what it is for you, but not too much. This is actually is a good time to add salt if you did not put enough originally. Add salt to water dissolve and then add to potato. Note: Doesn’t work in reverse. Serve immediately, or if you need to keep it warm wrap the pot in a newspaper and then in the big bath towel. It will keep warm for a long time like that. You’ll love it.


----------



## GLC (Nov 28, 2012)

First, i's useful to know how each variety performs when properly cooked for mashing. The key piece of information is that the starch packets in potatoes will, unless properly prepared for it, rupture at high temperature, releasing the starches and making them gummy.

The fix is that these starch packets will stabilize if heated not much more than 165F and cooled. Heat the water to a stable 175F, and add the sliced potatoes, bringing he temperature down to about 165F and holding them there for 20-30 miunutes before cooling in cold water. 

They can now be heated to boiling water temperature with the starch modules intact. 

All of this can be spoiled by overworking them in mashing. It can be done with a ricer or food mill. Both are more gentle than a potato masher. Oddly, it is this starch structure that means Russets are good for mashing. Reds have low starch and are almost always gluey, for the same reason that they are good salad potatoes because they hold their shape. 

So, if you're going to experiment with reds in mashed, the Russets have to be carefully handles so that their starches down break out and aggravate the sticky tendencies of the reds. 

Now none of the means reds can't be good "smashed," partially mashed, with cream added. And it dangerous to make broad statements any more, since development of altered varieties is always ongoing, and characteristics change.


----------



## salt and pepper (Nov 28, 2012)

The best potatoes for mashing or pureeing, are waxy yellow,Idaho bakers, and russets due to the low moisture and high starch content. And as Lyndaou states, using a ricer before you blend them. I also like to use heavy cream instead of milk,and softened butter. Its also a good idea to place in a hot oven until the steam has escaped.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 28, 2012)

For the perfect mashed pototo just smother them in gravy.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm a big believer in technique over the actual potato used, though redskins _will_ be heavier like mentioned. I always use a hand masher. Mash, lift... mash lift... maybe a swirl or two around the pot to collect anything you missed, but not too many swirls or else you will have whipped potatoes. They will have the consistency of warm pudding if you swirl the masher around like a mixer. IMO nothing makes a fluffier potato than a hand masher (no lumps if done correctly, though not for the feeble). The lifting action aerates them or something. It makes them fluffier anyway.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 28, 2012)

I am increasingly leery of Restaurant "Garlic Mashed Potatoes".   It seems this is all that is served  Everywhere.  My theory is they are made in some big Vat somewhere and delivered for re-heating on premises.  
--

S & P rec's putting them in the oven to release steam is a good idea.    I usually drain them and place back on the burner and bounce the kettle around and watch the steam evaporate.  It;s amazing how much water is still contained.  

Lately I have been stirring in sour cream with soft butter, no milk.  Mostly because I bought a huge container of sour cream.  Pretty good.  

I use all purpose Idahos and hand mash like Pac's technique.   I  rice them first if I make a lot of potatoes.  Never use an electric mixer on my potatoes !!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I'm a big believer in technique over the actual potato used, though redskins _will_ be heavier like mentioned. I always use a hand masher. Mash, lift... mash lift... maybe a swirl or two around the pot to collect anything you missed, but not too many swirls or else you will have whipped potatoes. They will have the consistency of warm pudding if you swirl the masher around like a mixer. IMO nothing makes a fluffier potato than a hand masher (no lumps if done correctly, though not for the feeble). The lifting action aerates them or something. It makes them fluffier anyway.


That's how I do mine too. I find that it matters what kind of hand masher one uses, particularly for how much effort it will take.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 28, 2012)

A pinch of white pepper....


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 28, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Lately I have been stirring in sour cream with soft butter, no milk.  Mostly because I bought a huge container of sour cream.  Pretty good.



Oh yum! I will have to try that next time.

I use any spud available. Boil them peeled & cubed, use the hand masher while adding warm milk mixed with melted butter. Usually season with garlic, basil, dill & a little pinch of chili powder. And then proceed to devour them like my life depends on it, not giving myself enough time to ponder the difference in taste between various potato varieties.  

In the end I think it comes down to technique more than potato type. I've had different types of potatoes in various restaurants and they all can be amazing.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2012)

I usually just use milk and butter in my mashed potaoes. I've tried sour cream, cream cheese, various other flavorings, but always come back to the way my mother and her mother before her made them.
We like flavoring our mashed potatoes with gravy


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

+ 3 for gravy.  Good Gravy.  I know Chief is looking for a more perfect texture or flavor.  I don't have that discerning palatte.  I don't prefer too lumpy, too smooth, too gluey, and as Charlie D goes no skins.  "Brrrr" must have sent a chill up his back 

I can handle the skin on mashed,  and a few lumps, at least they are real.  I didn't say I turn up my nose at garlic mashed taters in restaurants,  just that they are so prevalent on menus.

One thing I like to do at home is if serving corn or peas, combine a little of the vegetable per forkful of potato.  Both are a good combo for me anyway.


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 29, 2012)

I heat the milk and add the butter to that. I often use 1/2 milk, 1/2 buttermilk. If you want no lumps, use a ricer instead of a masher. I use a square masher. I tend to like some lumps. I also like Kennebecs for mashed potatoes...but often have both Kennebecs and Norlands (a red potato) mixed together.


----------



## menumaker (Nov 29, 2012)

The varieties here are different to the ones stated so I guess you just have to learn which are best for you as long as they arn't the salad type, then I add a dash of cream or full milk with my margarine and a sprinkling of celery seed ( which is the magic ingredient) fine salt and WHITE pepper.
I don't like garlic in my mash either Whiskadoodle


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2012)

I often make mashed potatoes with just the "potato water", no milk. I have tried adding butter, but I feel that I taste the butter more if I add it at the time of eating. Using the potato water is a trick worth knowing if you know anyone who is lactose intolerant.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2012)

Peel and cut up russets, boil until cooked, drain, rice into the pan over heat.  Add butter and cream or sour cream, salt and pepper.  Mix just enough to combine.

I occasionally add some Parm Reg. or other cheese after ricing.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 29, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Peel and cut up russets, boil until cooked, drain, rice into the pan over heat.  Add butter and cream or sour cream, salt and pepper.  Mix just enough to combine.
> 
> I occasionally add some Parm Reg. or other cheese after ricing.



+1
If you've never used a ricer you've missed out on the perfect "unmashed" potatoes. Perfection!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks everyone.  When using my ricer (spaetsla) maker, I sometimes were the potatoes just riced, with butter,  That's yummy too.  I was looking for the perfect texture, and wondering if a combination of varieties might give me something better than any single variety.  After what you've said, and with a little research on my part, it seems that russets, or ther starchy potatoes along that line are the preferred potato, although many swear by Yukon Gold, or Michigold, as they contain more starch than white or red rose postatoes, but not as much as a russet, plus have that beautiful color, and buttery overtones.

My MIL used evaporated milk in her smashed spuds, while my own mother used milk.  

It seems key that you want to be gentle with the cooked potato, and mash with the help of a ricer, or manual masher, as that leaves the starch packets intact an prevents the end product from becoming pasty.  Also, I read from several online sources that steaming the potato produces superior texture.  I know from experience that baked potatoes give the mashed potatoes maximum potato flavor.

Here's a trick I sometimes use that makes delicious smashed spuds and an interesting presentation at the same time.  I bake medium to large sized russets until the skin is a touch dry.  Slice them in half, perpendicular to the length of the potato, and while still too hot to handle, grasp one half with a hot pad, and turn it on its end.  I then use a fork to stab the potato flesh thoroughly.  Add a tsp. of butter on top and stab that into the potato, taking care not to pierce the skin.  After the butter is worked in, add a small splash of milk, again working it into the potato by stabbing with the fork.

Granted, this is labor intensive mashed potato making, but it makes a wonderful smashed spud that is full flavored, and slightly rustic.  And, it's a great presentation, like a twice baked potato, but better flavor.  And. it will give you the best mashed potatoes you can get at a restaurant.

Again, thanks.  Now I just have to make some smashed spuds, using what I've learned.

Yeh, I'm a bit extreme.  But doesn't that define passionate cooking?

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 29, 2012)

Chief, you're asking an impossible question.  What are 'perfect' mashed potatoes?  Your idea of perfect differs from mine and many of the others who have posted.  I posted my method and I'm happy with the result.  Are they perfect?  Compared to what?  

You suggest in the first paragraph of the previous post that a ricer cannot yield PMP.  You also suggest PMP requires more than one variety of potato.

One of MY criteria for PMP is that they don't require a lot of fuss.  They're mashed potatoes for crying out loud!


----------



## Zereh (Nov 29, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> One of MY criteria for PMP is that they don't require a lot of fuss.



+1 Some things just shouldn't be over-thought. <3

Russests or Yukons, butter, sour cream, milk, buttermilk (whichever or some each of two or all three), salt and pepper = perfection for us ~ and I don't peel 'em either!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry to have ruffled any feathers.  I agree that as it is with all recipes, perfection is subjective.  And as I previously posted, the information given me by all of you is superb.  It gives me new variations to try.  It also taught me much about which kinds of potatoes will help me achieve my goal.

A simple google search for "perfect mashed potatoes" gives many differing opinions as to what constitutes the perfect end product.  And yet, there are constants.  Over mixing results in something better used to put wall paper up, than to eat.  Butter is a preferred flavor.  Salt is an important flavor.  Yellow fleshed potatoes are believed to be creamier, while russets, and potatoes like them tend to be fluffier.

What is perfect to me isn't as important as is the idea that we can all get new ideas to try, from threads like this.  Andy, as I have stated before, you are one of those whose skill and knowledge I hold in high regard.  Everyone else, you are equally talented, and show it by the high quality recipes and techniques you post on a regular basis.

I've said it before, and I'm saying it again; There is no better place to learn about food than on DC.  And it's that desire to excel, and to share what we know that makes this place great.

Perfection, it just might be a packet of your favorite brand of instant smashed spuds.  And that's ok.  But then again, just as my wife's version of perfect sloppy joes is in a whole different dimension than my idea of the same dish, so to it is with mashed potatoes.  Perfection is subjective.  And I'm trying to discover the perfect mashed potato recipe for me.  If others think it's wonderful also, so much the better.  All we can ever do, and what we should always do, IMHO, is try to improve what we know, and out techniques.   I'll never stop trying to do that.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## kadesma (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with you Chief and YOu Andy. We are all intitled to what we feel are perfect mashed spuds. I like to add mascarpone and cream cheese to mine as well as garlic that has been softened to where they can be crushed with a fork  after cooking in cream, I often use yukon golds and russets together and  we all love them. Then there are times when we use a box pf spuds with lots of butter  and add crispy bacon to them. so what is right? to me something that makes my family say oh that was good ma. 
kades


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 29, 2012)

I like lumps in mine. I also like the skins still on. If I plan on making lefse, I will peel the potatoes. And, the mashed potatoes get put through the ricer the next day (we use leftover mashed potatoes for lefse). I guess I'm in the "they are mashed potatoes" camp. I just like mine with milk (or buttermilk) and butter, S&P. And, I use whatever potatoes are on hand (which could be Kennebecs, Norlands, Russian Blues, or plain ol' PEI potatoes).


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I like lumps in mine. I also like the skins still on. If I plan on making lefse, I will peel the potatoes. And, the mashed potatoes get put through the ricer the next day (we use leftover mashed potatoes for lefse). I guess I'm in the "they are mashed potatoes" camp. I just like mine with milk (or buttermilk) and butter, S&P. And, I use whatever potatoes are on hand (which could be Kennebecs, Norlands, Russian Blues, or plain ol' PEI potatoes).


I use whatever potatoes they had at the health food store. There is seldom a much variety in what organic potatoes are available on any given trip.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I often make mashed potatoes with just the "potato water", no milk. I have tried adding butter, but I feel that I taste the butter more if I add it at the time of eating. Using the potato water is a trick worth knowing if you know anyone who is lactose intolerant.


 
My mother used the potato water to make a slurry for thickening the gravy.
Just another use for something easily discarded


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I often make mashed potatoes with just the "potato water", no milk. I have tried adding butter, but I feel that I taste the butter more if I add it at the time of eating. Using the potato water is a trick worth knowing if you know anyone who is lactose intolerant.


 
Using the potato water is a trick my first husband taught me. It makes the  potatoes look whiter. I prefer 'taters from PEI or Maine. It is what I grew up with and am very reluctant to change at this age. 

There is an old saying in New England. 

"Hi, what do you do for a living?"

"I am a farmer."

"Oh, and what do you farm?"

"Mostly rocks, then a few potatoes." 

Now you know why we have all those stone walls that are so picturesque surrounding our property.


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 29, 2012)

One of my favourite things about cooking is how subjective it is - one person's perfect spuds are totally different from another person's. I believe that is why people love sharing their recipes & techniques so much... there is so much variety to talk about, you never know what you might learn.


----------



## Cerise (Dec 28, 2012)

Peel and steam the potatoes.  Rinse halfway through cooking time, and put through a ricer.  Don't overcook.  Steam until fork-tender.

While I have not tried a combo of potatoes, I have added steamed mashed carrots & sauteed onions to the mix.  Another combo I like is artichoke mashed potatoes.  I add chopped artichokes, butter S&P, cream milk or half & half.


----------



## no mayonnaise (Dec 28, 2012)

My perfect mashed potatoes involve blue cheese and caramelized onions, and must have potato chunks for texture.  No gravy.   I hate perfectly smooth mashed potatoes that come out of a ricer or food mill.  That probably stems from the fact that I HATED mashed potatoes forever and only started to like them in the past couple of years, so I need the texture of rustic mashed potatoes.  I guess some people call them "smashed potatoes" but I don't really discern; one's smooth and one's rustic but to me they're all just varying degrees of "mashed."


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2012)

Well, instant mashed potatoes are usually perfectly smooth. I say usually because I was once served mashed potatoes that had undissolved potato flakes.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 28, 2012)

Another vote here for russets mixed with yukon golds and the potato water.  Here's my 'recipe' (actually it's really my husbands who makes the best mashed potatoes - ever)

Cook potatoes in boiling water until tender. Drain liquid and reserve.

Mash (with a masher) the taters.

Then add:
Large dollop of butter
Large dollop of Mayo - the real stuff
Dry mustard
salt and pepper to taste
pinch of nutmeg
Add enough of the cooking liquid back into mash to make the texture perfect.

Yum.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 28, 2012)

I don't even think I should comment here. I love KFC mash and gravy lol! I don't really like potatoes. When I do make mash I always warm my milk and butter before adding it too the mash. That seems to keep them from going sticky and I love adding a scant teaspoon of baking powder to the milk. It makes the mash fluffy.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> I don't even think I should comment here. I love KFC mash and gravy lol! I don't really like potatoes. When I do make mash I always warm my milk and butter before adding it too the mash. That seems to keep them from going sticky and I love adding a scant teaspoon of baking powder to the milk. It makes the mash fluffy.


 
Did you know that KFC taters are instant? I once was served what was supposed to be mashed taters at KFC. I had Potato Soup. When I brought it back to the counter, the girl said that they didn't put enough instant potatoes in the mix.


----------



## bakechef (Dec 29, 2012)

Mashed potatoes are something that I really don't over think, I just make 'em.  Which is rare for me, being a baker, I am all about precision, but when it comes to mashed potatoes I wing it.

My preferred method, red skin or yukon gold (so I don't have to peel them), cubed fairly small, boiled in salted water (good amount of salt).  Drain them, put a good hunk of butter in the bottom of the pan (more than you think is healthy), return the potatoes to the pan, run the hand mixer through them adding salt and pepper as you go to taste.  If they are too thick, thin them down with milk or a bit of cream.  I usually go a little heavy on the liquid, because as they sit a bit they will thicken.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 29, 2012)

Addie said:


> Did you know that KFC taters are instant? I once was served what was supposed to be mashed taters at KFC. I had Potato Soup. When I brought it back to the counter, the girl said that they didn't put enough instant potatoes in the mix.


 
I know they use instant, I don't really like potatoes so the fake ones are perfect  The gravy is great! Love KFC gravy. I always ask for more gravy than mash. I wish they would bottle it  
Sometimes I order gravy on it's own and dunk soft buttered rolls in it.
My poor cholesterol


----------

